# TT Mk2 Door lock actuator



## Jimmy C (3 mo ago)

Hi, looks like my drivers door lock actuator has failed, I cannot open the door from the outside after unlocking, either via key or remote. exterior handle pulls but doesn’t open door. I’ve trawled KB and have tried locking / unlocking multiple times. At the moment I lower windows on remote and open the door from the inside. I’ve looked at a replacement part on eBay but they seem to come bare without the two cables, are there any other suppliers that anyone has used that come with new cables as I’d prefer that since I’ve read sometimes the cables can be part of the issue. Anyone bought one from Audi recently? Cheers


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Jimmy C said:


> Hi, looks like my drivers door lock actuator has failed, I cannot open the door from the outside after unlocking, either via key or remote. exterior handle pulls but doesn’t open door. I’ve trawled KB and have tried locking / unlocking multiple times. At the moment I lower windows on remote and open the door from the inside. I’ve looked at a replacement part on eBay but they seem to come bare without the two cables, are there any other suppliers that anyone has used that come with new cables as I’d prefer that since I’ve read sometimes the cables can be part of the issue. Anyone bought one from Audi recently? Cheers


The handle just pulls a cable which pulls on the lock mechanism. If you can pull your handle and nothing happens, try and see inside the door if the cable is pulling the lock mechanism. 
If it is, then your lock mechanism probably has an issue (maybe microswitch) and not an issue with the cable.

In all cases, you will need that door card off.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This post from the KB - 








FAQ - Door Locks & Key Fob Remote Not Working


Door lock failures are a common problem for the TT Mk2. The following information covers the typical central locking failures and what you can do about it. It's always a good idea to read your owners manual to ensure you're using the Key Fob Remote correctly and know how to check if the battery...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

So my tts mk2 is doing this... again... for the second year. I am convinced it's due to the microswitch and the temperature/weather as much like last year it will probably fix itself when the season changes.

However, I have bought a new actuator, and was about to install it.....then I found this on YouTube and tbh I definitely will try it if i can get to it to avoid the hassle of changing the actuator..... nothing to lose, right.

Not done it yet, so can't confirm that it successfully or not. But thought I would share...... seems like everyone has door issues in winter.


----------

